# Most comfortable neck radius for 7 string ?



## flickoflash (Jul 26, 2008)

what would you think is the most comfortable radius for a 7 string fingerboard ?


----------



## AySay (Jul 27, 2008)

whatever the radius is on a JP7


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 27, 2008)

The JP7 is 15". I like necks with this radius give take a bit.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 27, 2008)

I like them a bit flatter.


----------



## budda (Jul 27, 2008)

so far I'm doin pretty good on the Carvin 7-string neck.

mind you i have yet to play an ibby 7 (i dont like thinner necks), and Darren's JP7.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 27, 2008)

yes, there is only one most comfortable radius for every human on the planet!


----------



## Dyingsea (Jul 27, 2008)

drmosh said:


> yes, there is only one most comfortable radius for every human on the planet!





I've had 16" and 18" and both are nice so I personally dig the flatter players.


----------



## flickoflash (Jul 27, 2008)

Chording is no problem ?? I have a epi LP 7 string which feels fine ( most likely 12 " radius) & have a Squier 7 string strat but it doesnt feel as comfortable


----------



## vansinn (Jul 27, 2008)

While I don't have it yet, I'll prefer a compound radius board. I like a slight radius closer to the neck mostly for barré chords, but prefer an almost flat board on the upper part.
An almost flat board avoids strings buzzing on frets when performing deep string bends.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a completet flat non-radiused fingerboard and I love it for whatever reason. I also remember seeing an 8 string video on You-Tube and the guy had 0 radius on his fretboard as well.


----------



## Edroz (Jul 27, 2008)

all my sevens are around 14 - 16 and work out fine for me. fretboard radius really isn't an issue... be it a six or seven string, if the guitar sounds and feels good overall, i'll adjust to it .


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never noticed huge differences between my guitars, but given that we're talking about a Squier Strat, an Ibanez AX110XL, Schecter Revenger-7, and Schecter Hellraiser C7, I'm sure I've got at least a little variety there, as they all have very different feeling necks overall. I think the Hellraiser is my favourite 7-string neck I've played so far though.


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 27, 2008)

those are all about 16 except possibly the squier, which varies but usually hovers around 16 too 

Im a vintagey guy and i really enjoy a 7.6" vintage tele/strat radius, but 10s are more reasonable. nicest radius ive found overall actually has been the anderson 12-14" compound


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> those are all about 16 except possibly the squier, which varies but usually hovers around 16 too
> 
> Im a vintagey guy and i really enjoy a 7.6" vintage tele/strat radius, but 10s are more reasonable. nicest radius ive found overall actually has been the anderson 12-14" compound



Well, what do you know


----------



## Elysian (Jul 27, 2008)

i like 16 and 20"...


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 27, 2008)

whatever the 1077 has.....


----------



## flickoflash (Jul 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> those are all about 16 except possibly the squier, which varies but usually hovers around 16 too
> 
> Im a vintagey guy and i really enjoy a 7.6" vintage tele/strat radius, but 10s are more reasonable. nicest radius ive found overall actually has been the anderson 12-14" compound


not what the squier spec says


SQUIER STRATS


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 27, 2008)

whatever the radius is on the Stef B7


----------



## sepherus (Jul 27, 2008)

I personally like a 12-16 compound, but i adjust pretty well as long as it doesnt get to that vintage under 10 thing. flat flat i like to have a wider board for ex: classical


----------



## Elysian (Jul 27, 2008)

sepherus said:


> I personally like a 12-16 compound, but i adjust pretty well as long as it doesnt get to that vintage under 10 thing. flat flat i like to have a wider board for ex: classical



i've got 12-16 on my 6er, its not bad, but i still prefer the 16 and the 20 as opposed to compound...


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 27, 2008)

I like at least a 16 or flatter on my 6 strings. I'm not sure yet if i'll feel differently about 7's, but we'll see when i get the first one.


----------



## thesimo (Jul 28, 2008)

can someone please explain to me what the fretboard radius actually means? i assume its the curvature of the frets on the neck but i cant figure out what your numbers mean.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 28, 2008)

thesimo said:


> can someone please explain to me what the fretboard radius actually means? i assume its the curvature of the frets on the neck but i cant figure out what your numbers mean.


 
The higher the number means the flatter the radius. So 12 would be a nice rounder kind, 20 would be nice and flat with almost no curve.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 28, 2008)

flickoflash said:


> not what the squier spec says
> 
> 
> SQUIER STRATS



We're talking about a 6-string Strat


----------



## Elysian (Jul 28, 2008)

thesimo said:


> can someone please explain to me what the fretboard radius actually means? i assume its the curvature of the frets on the neck but i cant figure out what your numbers mean.



it means, in the case of a 12" radius, it has the same radius as a circle with a 24" diameter.


----------

